# Help: How do I search for words in thread title?



## jpinmaryland (Aug 9, 2008)

This is driving me crazy. I did an advanced search for "Evaporated milk" and I hit button for " search in titles of threads". I did this twice and I came up wth 131 hits and didnt look like any of these had it in the title....

On a related note, what would be the best way to get a quick list of recipes that might use Evo milk? I thought this was the best way but maybe not?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 9, 2008)

I wouldn't suggest searching for the words evaporated milk in thread titles.  They are not likely to be there.  If a dessert recipe used evap milk, it is more likely that the name of the dessert will be in the title.

If you are looking for a dessert recipe, for example, go to the dessert forum or even one of the sub-forums and click on the 'Search This Forum' button to narrow down your search.  Then go to advanced search and take it from there.

Good luck.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 9, 2008)

I too find it difficult to find specific things I'm looking for. I get so many results that I just say to heck with it.


----------



## Adillo303 (Aug 9, 2008)

Sometimes the search is a little quirky. Here is a thread that may help.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/having-little-trouble-search-engine-47844.html


----------



## Maverick2272 (Aug 9, 2008)

That is because the search engine doesn't handle multiple words well. Believe it or not, I sometimes will go to Google and type in what I am looking for plus discuss cooking and it will also show threads from the forum with the matching words.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Aug 9, 2008)

I appreciate the suggestions. What I dont get is why did I get any results? I mean none of them have the words is question. I think many of the hits didnt have any of the words in them. Odd.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Aug 9, 2008)

Somewhere in the thread it had at least one of the words. I have noticed that it seems if it can't find it in the Title it automatically broadens the search to include any thread with at least one of the words in it.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 9, 2008)

Our search engine is a little limited in the way it works.

*A keyword is a single word*. If you search thread titles for the single keyword "evaporated" you will get 12 hits.

*More than one word is a phrase* - and our search engine does not handle phrases as a keyword ... it handles each word as a seperate keyword, so a search for "evaporated milk" will return the results for every thread title which contains either word "evaporated" or "milk" ... 134.  

You can use the Google Advanced Search function and search on the phrase "evaporated milk" and it will return every thread title and every post that contains the phrase "evaporated milk ... about 243. There is no way to limit the search to just titles.

To use the advanced search feature on Google - just go to Google, and over on the right-hand end of the line where you type in your search query - click on "Advanced Search". You can then enter the phrase or words you want to search for and specify the website where you want to search - in this case it would be discusscooking.com.

Another problem is that a keyword must be 3 or more letters long. 

I hope this helps you some.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 10, 2008)

*Best way to search threads at discuss cooking*

jkath once again comes to the rescue!!!!!

Please bookmark this page - Google Advanced Search

Once there type in what you are searching for i.e., evaporated milk (I typed this in the box marked "this exact wording or phrase"
Go to Search within a site or domain and type in discusscooking.com
Click on Advanced Search
Jump for joy - Google pulls through again!

Yes, you will get more than just recipes but it should be evident if a recipe is involved in those couple sentences provided.  It is the best way I have found to search using more than one word.


----------



## Lynd (Aug 15, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> jkath once again comes to the rescue!!!!!
> 
> Please bookmark this page -
> 
> ...



This is a great way of doing it  Thanks!


----------

